# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Sải bước trên cánh đồng hoa oải hương ở Pháp

## hangnt

*Một chuyến đi đến vùng Luberon là một lần tận hưởng một bữa tiệc hấp dẫn cho các giác quan: ngắm vẻ đẹp của sắc hoa, ngửi mùi thơm nồng nàn và thưởng thức hương vị độc đáo của món ăn được chế biến từ hoa oải hương.*



Con đường dạo bộ ở ngôi làng Gordes.



Một góc tại nhỏ tại ngôi làng Rossillon.
Đến những ngôi làng yên tĩnh ở Luberon (vùng Provence nước Pháp), người ta có thể hít thở không khí trong lành của miền quê nông thôn thanh bình vào mọi thời điểm trong năm. Hơi thở cuộc sống bắt đầu đi từ những khu chợ, cửa hàng cung cấp thảo mộc và mật ong địa phương, đến từng ngõ ngách trong làng và ra đến tận những cánh đồng oải hương.

Một chuyến đi đến vùng Luberon là một lần tận hưởng một bữa tiệc hấp dẫn cho các giác quan: ngắm vẻ đẹp của sắc hoa, ngửi mùi thơm nồng nàn và thưởng thức hương vị độc đáo của món ăn được chế biến từ hoa oải hương.

Hơn nữa, Luberon là một góc của nước Pháp cổ kính, nơi mà truyền thống cổ xưa vẫn tồn tại và bạn sẽ tìm thấy vẻ đẹp thanh bình tại những ngôi làng 1.000 năm tuổi trong kì nghỉ ở vùng nông thôn. Ở đây, cảm giác hối hả, tấp nập đến nghẹt thở của phố thị xa hoa, hào nhoáng như ngưng lại và người ta chỉ còn đón nhận cuộc sống êm ả diễn ra với một tốc độ chậm chạp hơn.



Toàn cảnh công viên tự nhiên của Luberon.
Khu vực công viên tự nhiên của Luberon cũng thật quyến rũ. Khu vực này gồm vài thị trấn với những khách sạn nông thôn mộc mạc, tinh tế và nhiều ngôi làng nhỏ đẹp như tranh vẽ nằm trên sườn đồi, với những cánh đồng hoa oải hương bên dưới đương vào vụ mùa.

Trong chuyến tham Luberon, bạn nên dừng chân ở ngôi làng Roussillon, nơi đây nổi tiếng với những vách đá màu đỏ, màu vàng và cảnh quan thiên nhiên xung quanh thật ngoạn mục. Bạn cũng có thể thăm ngôi làng Gordes được xây dựng bằng đá khô, nổi tiếng là một trong những ngôi làng đẹp nhất ở Pháp



Toàn cảnh ngôi làng Roussillon.



Toàn cảnh ngôi làng Gordes.
Cách du ngoạn mà nhiều người thường chọn khi đến Luberon là đi bộ hay đạp xe đường dài trong vùng hoang dã, qua một trong số những ngôi làng đẹp nhất của Luberon, dưới ánh nắng mặt trời của buổi ban trưa giữa những cánh đồng hoa oải hương rực rỡ .

Đất màu nâu vàng nhạt ở ngôi làng Roussillon không chỉ thích hợp cho những vườn nho trĩu quả, những vườn cây ăn trái xum xuê với một màu xanh bạt ngàn, mà còn là vùng đất màu mỡ cho những cánh đồng oải hương gần đó mọc tươi tốt. Luberon thật sự mang lại cho du khách một bảng màu hoàn hảo.

Độ cuối tháng 6 đến cuối tháng 8, những cánh đồng hoa oải hương đồng loạt khoác lên mình chiếc áo màu tím biếc. Khi vào mùa, hoa oải hương sẽ trở thành nhân vật chính phô diễn sắc màu, chiếm lĩnh cảnh quan nơi đây. Hương thơm nồng của oải hương tỏa ra mạnh nhất là giữa những tháng mùa hè. Đây cũng là thời điểm mà người dân thu hoạch hoa, thường bằng máy móc chuyên dụng và đôi khi là bằng tay.



Cánh đồng oải hương nằm dưới ngọn đồi.
Vào thế kỉ thứ 16 và 17, người Hy Lạp và La Mã sử ​​dụng oải hương làm hương liệu khi tắm, và cái tên hoa oải hương - lavende (tiếng Pháp) cũng bắt nguồn từ tiếng Latin "lavare" có nghĩa là tắm. Vào thời điểm xà phòng còn là một thứ xa xỉ, chỉ dành cho tầng lớp quý tộc, thì những người dân bình thường đã tắm trong làn nước thơm ngát được thêm vào hoa oải hương mọc hoang dại ở bất cứ khu vườn nào gần đó.

Provence có sẵn nhiều sản phẩm được làm từ hoa oải hương nổi tiếng thế giới mang thương hiệu của vùng. Công dụng của oải hương không chỉ dừng lại ở những sản phẩm làm đẹp cho phái yếu, mà còn là  một thần dược chữa bệnh đau nửa đầu và là nguyên liệu chế biến thực phẩm phổ biến.



Khu chợ bày bán sản phẩm của vùng.



Hoa oải hương khô được bày bán tại khu chợ.



Những sản phẩm được làm từ oải hương mang thương hiệu Prôvence.
Những âm thanh của tiếng bước chân trên con đường rải sỏi, mùi thơm của thực phẩm phát ra từ  khu chợ mà thực phẩm đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, các thư viện cũ, cửa hàng đồ cổ, nhà hàng truyền thống phục vụ các món ăn ngon với hương vị đặc trưng của vùng luôn luôn hấp dẫn du khách. Nhất là các loại thảo mộc đến từ mọi miền đất nước Pháp, trong đó có hoa oải hương... Tất cả làm nên một bức tranh cuộc sống bình dị và thôn dã nơi đây.

*Hình ảnh những cánh đồng oải hương ở Luberon:*



Cánh đồng oải hương khi chưa vào mùa.

----------


## hangnt

Cánh đồng oải hương vào mùa hè là ngoạn mục nhất.



Thu hoạch oải hương bằng tay.

----------

